# How Many Days a Week Shoukd I Lift?



## Z21 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just thought I would ask a few of you guys if training 4 days a week is sufficient enough. Used to train 6 days a week but I have a new job with very long hours. Should I stop making excuses and just ****ing lift or can I actually make solid gains only working out 4 days a week. Maybe just go harder and lift to where my muscles need all that extra time to repair? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2017)

4 days is plenty. That extra rest is gonna make u bigger and stronger in the gym. Rest is key


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2017)

All of them.


Nah, just playin' M8. Listen to what Ecks told ye.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2017)

You gotta experiment with the gym same way as with food.Through trial and error u will know what is the best for u


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2017)

What are your goals?


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2017)

That's like asking how much is a new car? lol

In general, you can get all you need out of 4 days in the gym.


----------



## Z21 (Sep 5, 2017)

Just started my first bulk so mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2017)

Z21 said:


> Just started my first bulk so mass.



4 days is sufficient. You can even get away with 3 if you understand training economy


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 6, 2017)

I worked out 4 on 3 off for quite a few years because of work.  I feel I it did not hinder my goals any.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 6, 2017)

The quick answer is yes. Four days per week of lifting is enough. The fine print would say that you need to incorporate the right training in those 4 days to make it work.


----------



## Source (Sep 6, 2017)

Three days a week seems to be working well for me.   Having four rest days a week feels amazing.  I give it all I have for those three hours a week I'm in the gym and spend the time off ensuring I'm eating well and getting enough sleep.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2017)

On or off steroids ? 

On 5 off 4 IMO


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 7, 2017)

I couldn't stay out of the gym 3 or 4 days a week, even if it meant better gains.  
I've been feeling a little sick and still training, but felt worse today and decided to stay home--kills me.
I'm doing PPL now,  2 3 day rotations and Sunday off.  
Probably have to miss a few more days when Irma closes in, but at least I don't miss a week and a half on a group if I do miss a day here and there.
As long as you make progress with 3 or 4 days a week, and you're able to make up days when life strikes, you should be good to go.  
I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread, but I believe whatever training scheme you enjoy and will follow consistently, and whatever scheme fits into your schedule, is the best for you.


----------



## Herking58 (Sep 15, 2017)

I lift about 6 days a week. About 1.5 hrs
Back and biceps
Chest and triceps 
Shoulders
Rest
Arms
Legs.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Sep 19, 2017)

I basically train 3-4 regardless of prepping for a meet or putting mass on in the off season. Less is more.


----------



## Jada (Sep 19, 2017)

5 days papa! I like 1 body part a day. I take the weekends off to BACKLOAD INTO DF!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 19, 2017)

4 days.. unless ur trying to look like a queer


----------



## Caballero (Sep 20, 2017)

Was Dorian queer? haha

View attachment 4464


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 20, 2017)

I was doing 4days juiced up
2on 1off no weekends,
I'm about to get back into muay thai since I'm off everything completely;  
just doing 2days w/e I feel for now....
giving my body a nice break
Keeping the carbs up so i still keep my size....


----------



## Trout90 (Sep 21, 2017)

4 is usually the magic number. I will do 5 sometimes while on cycle but usually the 5th day is just light and usually some accessory muscles I'd like to hit. But you just have to know your body more than anything


----------



## Hurt (Sep 21, 2017)

I train 8 days a week 4 times a day


----------



## Yaya (Sep 21, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Was Dorian queer? haha
> 
> View attachment 4464



Well he technically is European so mostly


----------

